

Would someone please ask the Apple Numbers team to fix slanted headers? - niels_olson
https://discussions.apple.com/message/20547908#20547908

======
niels_olson
For years people have been hacking their way to slanted headers in Numbers.
This sort of works if you're a graphic artist, but completely fails if you're
a scientist doing data discovery, trying to figure out what the columns and
rows should be to begin with. Excel is fairly good about it.

